# Lock with Saris Bones on Sedan



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a Bones 2 and an Accord Sedan. Sometimes on the way home from the trail I would like to grab a bite to eat with the guys. While doing this, I would like to lock my bike so nobody takes it. What solution have you used? 

I was thinking of just getting a large Kryptonite cable and using that. Just wanted to see if anybody had come up with a more creative idea.


----------



## Maverick9110e (Jul 27, 2009)

i don't see why that wouldnt work, but just some type of simple cable lock would work i would think.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Back in the day when I had that rack I could back my car into a building (if the parking spot allowed) until the rack touched the building, making it impossible to remove the bike from the rack essentially. Otherwise, it's just one more limitation of this style of rack.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Nov 22, 2006)

Get a Bones RS. It locks to your vehicle. Then use a cable lock to lock your bike to the rack. :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

How dow the Bones RS lock to your vehicle? The web site says that is the case, but dosn't clearly show how this is accomplished.


----------



## emann34 (Apr 17, 2008)

The Bones RS uses a ratchet system to tighten the 2 straps. The lock prevents the ratchet system from being used, thus disabling the ability to remove the 2 straps and the rack itself from the car. Additionally, the mounting feet have two rubber coated hooks that end up on the inside part of the trunk lid. Once its locked its pretty hard to remove the rack from the car unless someone breakes the mechanism completely. With the rack locks and a seperate cable/ulock on the bikes, I doubt any thief would have enough time to take your bikes while your eating. 

I have been using the rack with 2 bikes for a few months on a Jetta IV and I have to say I like it much better than the hitch mounted Thule rack that I had before. Its more stable, its easier to load and fasten bikes, and I can install and remove in a matter of minutes. I hated leaving the hitch rack on the SUV I had and installing and removing was a pain in the arse.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Nov 22, 2006)

The Bones RS is a very stable rack. I had a Bones 2 before that that moved a lot on the interstate. The RS barely moves at all at speed. :thumbsup: I transport my bikes in my truck with Rocky fork mounts mostly now out of convenience, but if I take the car I'm happy with the RS.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

DavidR1 said:


> I have a Bones 2 and an Accord Sedan. Sometimes on the way home from the trail I would like to grab a bite to eat with the guys. While doing this, I would like to lock my bike so nobody takes it. What solution have you used?
> 
> I was thinking of just getting a large Kryptonite cable and using that. Just wanted to see if anybody had come up with a more creative idea.


I lock my bikes to the muffler using a cable lock. My little trick is to put the lock itself through the saddle rail and finish off my through the frame wheels and the rack.


----------

